# Archery workbench/storage...



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

I don’t really need workbench ideas but rather tool and accessory storage ideas for my workbench.

This archery hobby requires a lot of stuff...fletching jigs, vanes, glue, Allen wrenches, serving material, pliers, lighters, etc.

Having it all organized and still readily available is key to efficiency as well as my sanity. 

Anyone have pics of what works for them or ideas about what could work for me? Here are a couple of pics that show the bench I currently have.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

you have a pretty awesome set-up!


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you.

I’m now thinking that a regular toolbox or tackle box might work good for a bench top organizer. I’d build some drawers into the bench but really don’t want to lose any underneath storage.


----------



## js2700 (Feb 20, 2015)

might utilize the corner area below the screen by building some corner shelves or a corner cabinet.


----------



## somekindofnick (Jan 11, 2019)

I am interested in hearing ideas as well. I have some storage but no garage to have a standing bench setup. I need something that I can breakdown and store when not in use.


----------



## tack62 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tackle box inserts work well to organize smaller materials. Cabela's / Bass Pro Shops as well as Amazon have a huge variety of sizes.


----------



## badbasso (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice clean place, looks good !


----------



## Jtnlv (Feb 28, 2013)

Here’s my archery station. I built the workbench years ago for woodworking but I have a bigger workshop now so I use it for my archery station. I built the cabinet last year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

That my friend is a beautiful cabinet.

I do like the corner cabinet idea as well. I currently have my babes and stuff in a plastic tackle box insert but even that just sits on the bench. I’d prefer it up out of the way. I do have some electrical outlets I have to be mindful of.


----------



## andylw (Dec 24, 2018)

Nice setup!


----------



## somekindofnick (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice work on the cabinet!


----------



## b.crawford (Jul 6, 2017)

Jtnlv said:


> Here’s my archery station. I built the workbench years ago for woodworking but I have a bigger workshop now so I use it for my archery station. I built the cabinet last year
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, that is amazing. Beautiful setup!


----------



## b.crawford (Jul 6, 2017)

I use a lot of these stackable bins for storing small items for archery, reloading, backpacking, etc. 

Harbor Freight item 67134

( I can't post links or images yet  )


----------



## Jtnlv (Feb 28, 2013)

b.crawford said:


> Wow, that is amazing. Beautiful setup!


Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JS77 (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a beautiful cabinet. Excellent work.


----------



## HOYTspy30 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looks like Ill be making some upgrades to mine!!!!!!


----------



## cb46060 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## dparker28 (Aug 4, 2012)

Peg board is my best friend for my station.


----------



## Peyton-11 (Dec 25, 2017)

nice


----------



## CK10 (Jun 8, 2017)

Thats SWEET set up! Looking to do something like this in my basement. Thanks for the pics and ideas.


----------



## CK10 (Jun 8, 2017)

Beautiful wood work man! Looks great.


----------



## cshelton575 (Jul 7, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

KineKilla said:


> I don’t really need workbench ideas but rather tool and accessory storage ideas for my workbench.
> 
> This archery hobby requires a lot of stuff...fletching jigs, vanes, glue, Allen wrenches, serving material, pliers, lighters, etc.
> 
> ...


Very nice! 

I think you could utilize it a LOT better though.

Like, do you really need that Plano case there? Those take up a ton of real estate. you could add drawers there or even a plywood shelf or 2. 

here's a few pics of mine, it's currently pretty unorganized and I need to clear the work bench on the left off, but some ideas, i'll list of few below:





































I myself want to add a shelf on the left work bench.

So I use the little organizers, some are specific archery cases, some plana, some cheap wal-mart, then really helpful are kitchen utensil organizers. plus empty jars, stuff like exactos, white marking pencils, even pill boxes for whatever, but I use one for rheostat batteries.

The "bench" on the right is actually a drafting table I re enforced. I love it because it tilts up and I can see all my stuff easier. organizers and stuff are on cabinet grip rolls.

Plus the peg boards, if you can work 'em in. Not utilizing them the best, but great for hanging thread/serving material, hell anything. 

And last but not least.....Magnets, lots of magnets! I have about 5 magnet strips now, very strong ones. Can literally throw and allen wrench at on and it sticks. Just easy access. virtually anything metal will stick if you get the strong strips from lowes or home depot.


I mean, looks like you're doing pretty good as is, definitely cleaner than mine!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I have my arrow saw and cresting jig mounted to a pull out shelf under the bench. I just pull it out when I need it and slide it back under when I'm done, works great.


----------



## cntryboy2704 (Jul 31, 2013)

Great design.


----------



## cntryboy2704 (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome set up


----------



## tedrh (May 16, 2014)

cool set up i think i need something like that


----------



## ctm0024 (Feb 28, 2019)

Speaking from experience in machine, automotive and trade shops, I have learned that noting beats peg board above a workbench.


----------



## Hpierce99 (Oct 24, 2018)

Nice cabinet!


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> I have my arrow saw and cresting jig mounted to a pull out shelf under the bench. I just pull it out when I need it and slide it back under when I'm done, works great.


Like to see pictures of that


----------



## bigmac2516 (Oct 26, 2015)

There are some good station built here


----------



## maximus1492 (Jul 18, 2019)

Some great ideas for set ups! Thanks everyone


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

bowbender300 said:


> Like to see pictures of that



OK it's not much to look at but here they are. I've used this slide out for a bunch of different things over the years so it's been cobbled together multiple times. Now that I look at it perhaps I should re-build it and make it look a little nicer... perhaps I should but I probably won't.


----------



## ericsincebaugh (Jul 22, 2019)

Some talent there


----------



## predator94 (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks awesome


----------



## CTrick (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice setup, I need to get my work area cleaned up


----------



## dwb7272 (Aug 15, 2014)

I use an organizer that has multiple size spaces where I store tips, veins and other small items. You can see through the top where everything is.


----------



## petehx (Jul 25, 2019)

lots of good ideas in this thread. I am starting to get together all the makings of an archery workstation but find it hard to bite the bullet and buy a drawboard, bowpress, and/or vice.


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

petehx said:


> lots of good ideas in this thread. I am starting to get together all the makings of an archery workstation but find it hard to bite the bullet and buy a drawboard, bowpress, and/or vice.


Unless you just want to drop 2 hundo on a drawboard, just DIY one for around 40-50 bucks. Most you'll pay for is a 20-30 dollar hand winch. 

I found a vice for 45 bucks on walmart.com, no reviews, or even a brand I could see, but looks and acts just like and Apple Archery Vice (not sure they sell those anymore, yellow). Probably piece of tuning equipment I use the most.

And though it's slow and kind of a pain in the ass, a portable Bowmaster bow press, 40$, well let you do virtually anything a 2,000 dollar press will do.


----------



## tailingaway (Apr 13, 2016)

johnnyyukon said:


> Unless you just want to drop 2 hundo on a drawboard, just DIY one for around 40-50 bucks. Most you'll pay for is a 20-30 dollar hand winch.
> 
> I found a vice for 45 bucks on walmart.com, no reviews, or even a brand I could see, but looks and acts just like and Apple Archery Vice (not sure they sell those anymore, yellow). Probably piece of tuning equipment I use the most.
> 
> And though it's slow and kind of a pain in the ass, a portable Bowmaster bow press, 40$, well let you do virtually anything a 2,000 dollar press will do.


Which vise did you get from Walmart.com?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnettcj (May 1, 2019)

great set up. mine is always messy and covered in old projects


----------



## bmiller7535 (Jan 19, 2016)

The first thing that is wrong is everyone's work space is WAY to clean. Ha Ha.


----------



## maufic (Apr 11, 2016)

Jtnlv said:


> Here’s my archery station. I built the workbench years ago for woodworking but I have a bigger workshop now so I use it for my archery station. I built the cabinet last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice set-up.


----------



## keep_hunting_ca (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm in the middle of planning a new work bench for the garage. I want to be able to mount a variety of vices and stuff for archery, reloading, gun maintenance, automotive maintenance, welding/fab etc. Any good ideas out there for solid mounts that can be detached quickly?


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

keep_hunting_ca said:


> I'm in the middle of planning a new work bench for the garage. I want to be able to mount a variety of vices and stuff for archery, reloading, gun maintenance, automotive maintenance, welding/fab etc. Any good ideas out there for solid mounts that can be detached quickly?


I have my vice mounted to a plywood base with countersunk bolts that I can clamp to my workbench. I made the base from 2 layers of plywood since I only had thinner plywood at the time, but thick plywood would enable you to do the same thing. I suppose you could use this method with other tools as well.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

tailingaway said:


> Which vise did you get from Walmart.com?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I BELIEVE it was "Safari Choice," whatever the hell that is. Pic/Link below. Again zero reviews or any info I could find, but it turned out to work great. Has 2 axes (axiis?) and use it all the time, hasn't failed me or showed any signs of poor quality.











https://www.walmart.com/ip/Safari-C...WVP0yz3U8F_lIpiPaCalBjXyXbMmv-xcaAlyAEALw_wcB


----------



## djohnson63 (Aug 15, 2019)

good looking setups


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice setup


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

I hang my draw board and arrow saw from storage hooks.








I keep my tools in a Flambeau T5 tackle box I picked up on sale so I can take it with me on trips


----------



## Metztech (Feb 19, 2017)

Jtnlv said:


> Here’s my archery station. I built the workbench years ago for woodworking but I have a bigger workshop now so I use it for my archery station. I built the cabinet last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a killer set up. Looks functional and clean.


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

Jtnlv said:


> Here’s my archery station. I built the workbench years ago for woodworking but I have a bigger workshop now so I use it for my archery station. I built the cabinet last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you own a laser or did you have that done locally???


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

Metztech said:


> This is a killer set up. Looks functional and clean.


Indeed.

When my work area is at its cleanest, it doesn't even come close to this. Like a dentist office or something, ha. Beautiful to be sure.


----------



## onesavage (Apr 30, 2012)

Sub’d


----------



## Archer929 (Oct 31, 2010)

nice work area


----------



## notoriousbog14 (Jul 5, 2013)

those workstations are both amazing


----------



## Searchlightw20 (Mar 10, 2019)

Great Ideas!!!


----------



## Prime Sask (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm looking to set up a work station as well. Was thinking about a large rolling tool box with a press mounted to the top but that gets pricey!


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## chiplu10 (Feb 8, 2016)

cool!


----------



## couchsurfer (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice setups, gives me some good ideas for setting up my own bench.


----------



## 1eyebowman (May 27, 2012)

All these great pics of work stations have my mind buzzing. gong to sketch some ideas and do this , this winter 
Because I sure have a mess with archery accessories. It doesn't take long to all of a sudden to much , LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2019)

Great thread, thanks for all of the good ideas. I obviously have some work to do.


----------



## lbailey_1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## #1javaman (Jul 3, 2019)

Absolutely outstanding workmanship.


----------



## DKB77 (May 30, 2019)

Nice set up.


----------



## Sapient29 (Feb 4, 2019)

Here’s my setup and it’s still a work in progress


----------



## dux20 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great thread with a lot of good ideas. Thanks for sharing the setups.


----------



## DL_3012 (Nov 14, 2019)

All great ideas!


----------



## msjwolfe (May 22, 2011)

Love the ideas makes my area look like it blew up


----------



## jcaru (Jul 11, 2004)

Nice setup


----------



## Stickman1093 (Feb 12, 2019)

sweet


----------



## Jordan Couch (Nov 29, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## MN_Mike (Dec 6, 2019)

Wow, that is an awesome piece of craftsmanship and functionality!


----------



## JohnMcD348 (Aug 20, 2017)

I went with something more portable for archery. I've gone this route with all the different shooting sports my son is involved in. Since I am the Coach, driver, armorer, and general Do All for the equipment, I also get volunteered to help others with tier problems at times. For his Archery setup and our "Take Along" box that goes everywhere we go, I bought a Plano 7771 Stowaway box and use it to carry all the parts and pieces for both of his Bows, Stabilizers, Arrow components, Bitzenburger jig and accessories that don't normally go into his Bow Case.

Here's his model: https://www.planomolding.com/fishing/tackle-systems/guide-seriestm-stowawayr-rack-system-pro

I have other types and styles of boxes set up for his Rifle, Shotgun and Muzzle loading competitions. They have a lot of storage and make keeping everything you need at hand when you need it and out of the way when you don't


----------



## rslscobra (Jan 23, 2006)

Here is my setup and its mobile if needed. Press, vise, and draw board.


----------



## thompy86 (Dec 8, 2019)

Amazing setups here - great motivation to clear some space in the garage!


----------



## BChauvin22 (Dec 22, 2017)

There are a lot of awesome set ups on this thread.


----------



## Carlos Vicente (Sep 6, 2019)

Very well built


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Recently added a cabinet to my workspace. Helps me keep it all organized. Just waiting for the plastic bins for the bottom to arrive.


----------



## Jengebretson (Jan 5, 2020)

Jtnlv said:


> Here’s my archery station. I built the workbench years ago for woodworking but I have a bigger workshop now so I use it for my archery station. I built the cabinet last year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice build!


----------



## adamkeske (Mar 22, 2019)

very jealous of your set up.


----------



## 290Guy (Mar 26, 2018)

Very cool setups and ideas. Have you considered selling the shotgun shell Christmas lights? I may have to do that next year for the tree.


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Home Depot work bench/ tool chest. Stores everything, through bolted press and vise to surface. Have tools/tackle organizers for components etc. that will fit in the drawers


----------



## Bow TKO (Jan 16, 2009)

Great ideas here. Thanks for sharing giving me ideas.

BIP - what wood did you use on your cabinet. Sides look like poplar, drawer fronts look walnut but the grain looks a bit off. I love the dual color. 

Thanks


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

290Guy said:


> Very cool setups and ideas. Have you considered selling the shotgun shell Christmas lights? I may have to do that next year for the tree.


Never actually thought about it. In fact, now that you brought it up, I think I neeed one more strand to cover the length of the bench. I don't even know when the last time they were plugged in.


----------



## cruysen (Feb 1, 2019)

a lot of inspirational pictures in here. Thanks a lot!


----------



## ToddDeerhunter (Dec 27, 2019)

nice set up


----------



## ToddDeerhunter (Dec 27, 2019)

very cool


----------



## ToddDeerhunter (Dec 27, 2019)

great build very nice looking


----------



## admcanally3 (Nov 24, 2017)

Nice set up!


----------



## PurpleArcher713 (Sep 5, 2016)

lots of really good ideas a work area


----------



## KyleBow (Oct 7, 2017)

I really like the mobile setups, thanks for motivation


----------



## pate3420 (Jul 3, 2014)

that is a beautiful cabinet! Ive been using a hand me down Plano tackle box (officially called a "Hip Roof Tackle Box) for a long time. It keeps all of the small stuff organized well and can be toted around as needed.


----------



## TFA (Jan 11, 2018)

Great thread. Getting ready to do something similar in my garage next month.


----------



## LeHenrri (May 22, 2017)

I just store things in my kid's rooms


----------



## jbob85 (Jan 22, 2020)

nice!


----------



## outnabout90 (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm liking the tool box idea I have an extra roller cabinet.


----------



## boostersteelaxe (Aug 31, 2019)

Nice looking setup


----------



## ruffcolearchery (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Whizzy (Jan 12, 2020)

I thought I was the only person to have a monitor over my workbench. It comes in handy when using YouTube instructional videos.


----------



## Mhill88 (Jan 19, 2020)

A bunch of great setups in here. I’m just getting started in learning to do all my own work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxkyuu (Jan 26, 2020)

Simplestman84 said:


> Home Depot work bench/ tool chest. Stores everything, through bolted press and vise to surface. Have tools/tackle organizers for components etc. that will fit in the drawers


Did you predrill the holes into the bench or did you straight drill with screws?


----------



## Logestagg (Jan 26, 2020)

KineKilla said:


> I don’t really need workbench ideas but rather tool and accessory storage ideas for my workbench.
> 
> This archery hobby requires a lot of stuff...fletching jigs, vanes, glue, Allen wrenches, serving material, pliers, lighters, etc.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the light from?


----------



## jorob712 (Jan 26, 2020)

beautiful cabinet work!


----------



## Bretc36 (Jan 20, 2020)

Your set up is sweet


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

Logestagg said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t really need workbench ideas but rather tool and accessory storage ideas for my workbench.
> ...


It's a cheap shop light from Lowes. I built the hanging mount from 1/2" black pipe, flanges and fittings. Drilled a couple small holes and connected with jack chain.


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

wrxkyuu said:


> Simplestman84 said:
> 
> 
> > Home Depot work bench/ tool chest. Stores everything, through bolted press and vise to surface. Have tools/tackle organizers for components etc. that will fit in the drawers
> ...


 Pre-drilled holes, and used 1/4-20 bolts with fender washers and cut washers.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Mancave workarea


----------



## KineKilla (Jul 30, 2018)

stringgun said:


> Mancave workarea


Is that top carpeted? Seems like a good way to protect your bow.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes it is, I actually replaced it with a another kind of carpet. A friend was throwing a piece out from a room he redid. so I used it.


----------



## Fogswamp (Feb 2, 2020)

Wow, you all have some very nice setups.........


----------



## gmcmachz (Feb 10, 2020)

Very nice Setups..


----------



## Sapient29 (Feb 4, 2019)

KineKilla said:


> Recently added a cabinet to my workspace. Helps me keep it all organized. Just waiting for the plastic bins for the bottom to arrive.


KineKilla where did you order the cabinet, I’m thinking it would work perfectly for me and my sons set up.


----------

